# Cannot Find Dog Food - Too many food intolerances!



## SLBD (Aug 28, 2013)

I adopted my latest rescue pittie back in March from a very high kill shelter down south. When I pulled her pretty much from the euth table, she had tons of hookworms. She kept getting diarrhea, vomiting, bloating, etc. She was constantly at the vet, constantly testing positive for worms. Finally after 7 treatments, she tested clean. She was still having symtoms though. The vet suggested putting her on a grain free diet due to the sensitivity of pittie's tummies. She got some what better so I thought we were in the clear. Then she got sick again. She is now on probiotics, 2 anti-biotics, and anti-nausea/vomiting meds. They also decided to test her for food intolerence. Well, the report just came back and I CANNOT find a food for her!!

*She is intolerant to: Beef, Turkey, Corn, Wheat, and Rice*

All my dogs eat high quality food, but every high quality food I look at contains at least one of those ingredients.. She's almost done with her meds and I would like to get her on a new food ASAP.

Does anyone have suggestions as to what to feed her??

Thank you in advance for any help and advice!! :help:


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

hello and kudos for saving a fur kid
look at grain free dog food. some that come to mind (im sorry i can only suggest what i myself have been researching or using)
dr tims is chicken based doesnt have corn wheat rice (might be able to find near by or online)
earthborn holisitic meadow feast (lamb) or coastal. both are grain free (might be able to find near by or online)
redmoon chicken and potato, chicken and pea, lamb and potato (online only)
victor pet salmon (some tractor supply type stores might carry this)
taste of the wild high prairie is bison (some tractor supply stores might carry this. ours is at one called cal ranch)
taste of the wild pacific stream
taste of the wild wetlands 

well hopefully that can get you started but look at the grain free foods


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Consider Dr. Tim's Kinesis Grain Free or Victor GF Yukon River Salmon & Sweet Potato. Both have a high percentage of animal protein. Reasonably priced. Low ash. No recalls. They work well in rotation. If you cannot find them locally they can be ordered online.

Dr. Tim's:
Dr. Tim's is known to be easy to digest. I saw this recently when I had to change the food for 3 dogs that had been on the same food for 7-10 years. There was no time for a transition. One of the girls has Cushings and a sensitive stomach. With Dr. Tim's there was no upset stomach, soft stools or diarrhea. Dr. Tim's has excellent customer service.
Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's
Dr. Tim's Kinesis Grain Free Formula Dry Dog Food

Victor:
Victor Super Premium Dog Food
Healthy Natural Dog Cat Food, Treats, Supplies RocketPetz com

A list of hypoallergenic foods:
Hypoallergenic Dog Foods

Due to the recalls, factory conditions, low caloric content and questionable ingredient quality I do not recommend Taste of the Wild or any other product owned or manufactured at a Diamond plant.

Canned food is easier on the stomach. If feeding kibble soak it in water for 20-30 minutes before serving.

Make absolutely sure the dog has been tested for coccidiosis and giardia as vets get into the habit of testing and treating the most common parasites with these being overlooked.

With the amount of worming medication and antibiotics that has been given most of the digestive enzymes have probably been killed or are low in number. Feed a quality digestive enzyme. Mercola is a good brand but there are others available.
Pet Digestive Enzymes | Pet Digestive Health - Mercola.com

Adding 1/2 to 1 tablespoon of canned pumpkin to each meal, not pie filling, will add fiber to help firm the stool if needed.

Thanks for rescuing. Let us know how your girl is doing.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

If you decide to try a canned food, look into weruva.
While it is made in thailand, their standards, believe it or not( testing) is higher than the states and the food is made in a factory that human food is made in.
Anyway, i use a kobe beef as a topper at times but they have many others to try. Im amazed but it smells good.
Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

For a dog with food sensitivities, it is lucky for you that your dog only has a couple of proteins he cannot tolerate. There are many foods available for you: 

Acana Singes line: 
*Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear
*Acana Lamb & Okanagan Apple

Acana Regionals line:
*Acana Wild Prairie
*Acana Pacifica

Acana Classics
*Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato

Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient Line:
*Nature's Variety LID Duck
*Nature's variety LID Rabbit

Natural Balance:
*Potato & Rabbit
*Legume & Duck Meal
*Potato & Duck
*Sweet Potato & Chicken
*Sweet Potato & Bison
*Sweet Potato & Fish
*Sweet Potato & Venison

TOTW:
*TOTW Sierra Mountain (lamb)

Wellness Simple:
*Grain Free Salmon & Potato

Zignature:
*Trout & Salmon Meal
*Lamb
*Duck

Dr. Tim's
*Grain Free Kinesis

Petcurean GO
*Sensitivity & Shine Grain Free Duck 
*Sensitivity & Shine Salmon


----------



## dogg (Aug 21, 2013)

Take it slow you need to look at what changes the dog has been thru....... Euth table to saved ., ol roy to heres food... take a break and save some money....Let the pup settle in to the new home then .... take time and look at what is going into and out of.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Sure, she needs to settle, but if she has been TESTED and is intolerant/has food sensitivities to specific proteins, she absolutely MUST stop eating these ingredients. Her body produces antibodies to these ingredients and as she continues to eat them her body is producing more and more antibodies, which is damaging to the body. The FIRST thing that needs to be done upon seeing those test results is to find a food that contains none of those ingredients, which is exactly what the OP is trying to do.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm surprised she isn't allergic to chicken, too. I agree to go with one of the grain frees that have a protein she hasn't eaten regularly - lamb, bison, etc. At one time my dog with a ton of food intolerances did ok with a lamb and rice food until he got allergic to that also. But he had eaten something with chicken or beef in it his whole life and the new protein helped.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Not that it changes the fact that it is important to feed the dog a food she is not sensitive to, remember that food allergies are very rare and are not the same as food sensitivity/intolerance, which is more common. Both involve an immune response, but it is different.


----------



## pawsaddict (Feb 10, 2014)

We are kind of in the same boat with Nova. She has Eosinophilic IBD (related to her food allergies, although she has many more than your pup). With all of Nova's food allergies, I have never seen a kibble that Nova could eat. She has only started to thrive on a raw diet (just meat, bone, and organ - no veggies) of proteins that she is not allergic to (elk, turkey, venison, etc.). Her diarrhea has stopped, no more ear infections, less scratching, no hot spots, less eye goop, no vomiting. She is even putting weight on! It's expensive, due to the more novel meats, but worth every penny. We try to provide her a lot of variety so that she does not develop any allergies to these foods as well. Granted, we are also giving her supplements to help her immune system and overall health. Due to Nova's health, she is also on a very limited vaccine protocol from our allopathic vet (he has even advised that she be exempt from the rabies vaccine).


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I feel your pain. I too, have a dog that is intolerant to many common ingredients in kibble (chicken, eggs, lamb, grains of any type, potato - white or sweet, and alfalfa). There are some very limited ingredient kibbles that Maddie can tolerate so far. Some of these brands have ingredients she can't have in some of their varieties, while other varieties of the same brand are okay. You have to become a VERY good label reader - as others have said, you simply cannot feed your dog a kibble with ingredients in it she can't tolerate! You also have to get over the fact that the kibble your dog can eat may not be the "best" kibble in some people's eyes. Right now, you need to find one your dog can tolerate - period. So far, I've found that Maddie can eat:
*California Natural Grain Free Salmon and Peas
*Back to Basics Hi-Protein Grain Free Pork
*Zignature Grain Free Turkey 

If your dog can tolerate potato, you have a much better selection available. You may also want to limit the protein content and make sure it's not too high in fat. I had a boxer (boxers and pitties sometimes tend to share their stomach woes) who could simply not tolerate protein/fat content over 25%/15%. He had very loose stools with anything over this amount, or if it contained peas. Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream worked best for him (has potatoes in it). Again, you may have to pick a food that others will say isn't as good as it should be - tough toenails! If you can't find a kibble locally, order it online. Sometimes, you can Google a company and get them to send you free samples. I did this with Back to Basics, since I couldn't find it locally. 

Good luck, and hang in there!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

BrownieM said:


> For a dog with food sensitivities, it is lucky for you that your dog only has a couple of proteins he cannot tolerate. There are many foods available for you:
> 
> Acana Singes line:
> *Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear
> ...


You got some really good recommendations here! Just thought I'd add to this list a little

Fromm Pork and peas
Nutrisource Pure Vita Salmon and potentially their Bison formula as well...not sure if Bison is too close to Beef though.


----------

